# Vanco camper tyres



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Sorry for another tyre thread, but i would like some info on the wear and drivability of the above tyre before i decide between them and the agilis camper, my front two need changing.
any info would be appreciated.


Terry


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

I thought the Vancos were fine for normal use on my Benimar/Fiat, but I thought the Agilis gave better mud/snow grip.

Chris


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Vanco tyres*

Don't know whether these are the same Vancos I had fitted to a Murvi some years back, but found the ride rather hard & noisy.

Smick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello there,

I have driven a Panel van with Vanco 2 tyres and found them excellent all round. However, looking at the new Michelin Camper M+S tyres they do seem like a better but much more expensive alternative.

Why not look at the Bridgestone R630 tyres? not as expensive but a far better all round tyre than the above.

What base vehicle are you fitting the tyres to?

Trev.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have Vanco tyres but NOT the Vanco Camper. I think the earlier posts may be referring to the standard Vanco as the Camper version has not been around that long. The recent Continental line-up has been, in order of age, Vanco (marked Vanco 8 on the tyre wall), now replaced by Vanco 2. Vanco CP (or camper) are different again.

I have Vanco 8 on the back and Vanco 2 on the front. The older pattern V8 has a more pronounced block tread and the newer V2 has more water drainage sypes. I think it is a quieter tyre too. I'm happy with them.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I use Vanco tyres (not camper ones). I have found them fine during 4 years of use and cheaper than camping tyres.
Ian


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Another vote for Vanco (non camper) tyres. Very pleased with them after two years, and find them quieter and slightly softer riding than Michelin Camping. I remember they came top in a test run by a German magazine, which is what persuaded me to fit them in the first place. That was a while ago, though, so others may have caught up or overtaken them.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Info*

was our info any use Terry?

Trev.


----------

